
Copyright Trolls to Judge: Nope We’re Not Coming to Scary Hearing - evo_9
http://torrentfreak.com/copyright-trolls-to-judge-nope-were-not-coming-to-scary-hearing-130309/
======
Natsu
You guys might like the Ars coverage: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2013/03/top-prenda-offici...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2013/03/top-prenda-officials-want-to-skip-hearing-no-dog-in-this-
fight/)

Also, Popehat: [http://www.popehat.com/2013/03/08/prenda-law-attorneys-
ask-j...](http://www.popehat.com/2013/03/08/prenda-law-attorneys-ask-judge-
wright-to-lift-order-requiring-them-to-appear-monday/)

They're a little too transparent, though. I called this on the last thread. I
like how they managed to file it via a paper copy so that the judge might not
rule on it by Monday.

------
ChuckMcM
Wow, this is some amazing theater. I wonder if they are going to argue with
the police about a federal bench warrant. Won't be possible to fly by air
anymore that's for sure.

~~~
Natsu
I wouldn't be surprised to find that they've left the country for some reason
or another and can't come back right away.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Perhaps checking out a compound in Belize that recently came on the market :-)

~~~
Natsu
They're pretty inventive, so I'm sure they could surprise us. I'm sure they'll
have some reason why they can't come to court, ever. Perhaps the judge will
have the Federal Marshals "help" them make their way to court? :)

------
ameswarb
Can't they just be tried in absentia?

~~~
ihsw
They will have had to have voluntarily excused themselves from the trial after
it having commenced, or absconding prior to the trial beginning. So no they
cannot be tried in absentia.

If they continue to evade then the judge may find them in contempt, however
they are arguing their inability to comply with their attendance by being
inadequately prepared (dubious reasoning).

------
spiritplumber
Because annoying a judge is a good idea.

